# Fall Protection



## Radman (Aug 27, 2005)

What fall protection do you have, if any? Also, for people that work at different places or touring, do you own your own harness or generally use what is provided?


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 27, 2005)

I work at multiple venues, and always bring my own fall protection. I just don't trust what the venue provides.

I use all SALA fall arrest equipment. Body harness, 4 foot shock-absorbing lanyard, and a bunch of different saddles and such for wrapping around pipes and I-beams.


----------



## Radman (Aug 27, 2005)

I was looking at the Petzl C67 (Navaho V2-Bod) as a harness, mostly because I really like that it is UL tested and can be used as a sit harness for work positioning in addition to fall protection.


----------



## Radman (Aug 27, 2005)

I just saw the CMC ProTech Rigger's Harness as well and am wondering how it compares to the Petzl one. This one is cheaper, so now it's really hard to chose between first love and cheap whoe.


----------



## SuperCow (Aug 27, 2005)

I use the harnesses at school. They're only a few months old, and they're surprisingly comfortable for unpadded harnesses. We have two fall arrest harnesses, and one rapelling harness that does have some padding in it.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 27, 2005)

nah my school has got the best way just use scaffholding

excecpt ours isn't on wheels

so we have disassemble it to move it five meters


----------



## SuperCow (Aug 27, 2005)

Aren;t you supposed to use a harness on scaff as well? On ours, which is about 10 feet high, I always wear a harness. Usually I connect it to the grid above (we use the scaff in the smaller studio space in the rare occasions when I need to fix something). Although I also sometimes connect it to the scaffolding, but it has struts that go out about six feet on all directions, and I'm told that me falling off it would not tip it.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 27, 2005)

We have a personal aerial platform made by Genie, so we don't have to worry about this at all.


----------



## moojoe (Aug 27, 2005)

yea, your supposed to wear fall arrest on a scaf, though its supposed to be attached to the scaf, and not the grid your near.
and it doesnt matter if your in a genie, your still supposed to wear protection. ive heard of people falling out of those thigns, ive almost fallen out of them.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 27, 2005)

Our has bars all around it going up three or three and a half feet and is only a two foot by two foot box, so falling out is literaly impossible unless your climbing on the side bars.


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 27, 2005)

Foxinabox10 said:


> Our has bars all around it going up three or three and a half feet and is only a two foot by two foot box, so falling out is literaly impossible unless your climbing on the side bars.



Yah, but what happens if for some reason the Genie tips over, and you go with it? That's why you should always wear fall arrest in a Genie, and tie off to the nearest solid point (grid, ibeam, etc). I've seen them tip, because of user error, but they still tip.

Fall protection should always be worn anytime you're working more than 6' in the air. (certain areas might have more stict regulations)

Regardless of your support being a ladder, manlift (genie), scaffold, or trussing; it's always important to put your safety first. Not to mention it's neccesary for IATSE crew anyways.


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 27, 2005)

Someone asked about the lanyards (at least my email said they did...although I can't find it here). The shock absorbing ones are single-use only, but by far the most comfortable to fall in as well. They tear the stitching and "absorb" a lot of the impact your body would take from the fall. By no means does it take it all away though, falling still hurts quite a bit. 

One thing though, the warranty and safety rating on the lanyards are void if you choke it around the object you're anchoring to, and clip it onto the lanyard fabric. Never wrap your lanyard around a pipe and connect it back onto itself. 

Check the 
SALA website for examples of what you should be using to properly anchor yourself with. The third item down, the scaffold choker, is what should be used on scaffold, grids and trussing.[/url]

If you look a bit further down on the same page, you can see the lanyards they offer with a floating D-ring. This allows you to choke off the lanyard onto a grid.


----------



## ricc0luke (Aug 27, 2005)

> Fall protection should always be worn anytime you're working more than 6' in the air. (certain areas might have more stict regulations)



Are you telling me that everytime you go to make a small ajustment on something on an 8 or 10ft ladder that you wear fall protection? It would take more time to tie yourself off then it would to make the ajustment! (ok... so maybe I would do it if I were paid for my time and not always short time) And I've fallen from 8 and 10 foot ladders... on seats, and on the hard once... (both were because of stupid jokes though) The fall isn't gonna kill ya... (I suppose if you land on your head, but I really should say it most likely....) But falling even with fall protection hurts, its not painless... as long as its less that 10 or 12 ft, I'll just take the fall.


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 27, 2005)

ricc0luke said:


> > Fall protection should always be worn anytime you're working more than 6' in the air. (certain areas might have more stict regulations)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you telling me that everytime you go to make a small ajustment on something on an 8 or 10ft ladder that you wear fall protection? It would take more time to tie yourself off then it would to make the ajustment! (ok... so maybe I would do it if I were paid for my time and not always short time) And I've fallen from 8 and 10 foot ladders... on seats, and on the hard once... (both were because of stupid jokes though) The fall isn't gonna kill ya... (I suppose if you land on your head, but I really should say it most likely....) But falling even with fall protection hurts, its not painless... as long as its less that 10 or 12 ft, I'll just take the fall.



I'm not saying I follow it all the time, but that is the regulation last time I checked. I usually don't wear it unless I'm more than 10' up. For small adjustments on most of the systems I work on, it's a lot higher than 10'. Of course, back in high school I was using the 12' ladder on stage without any protection. The last few years have been a bit different though, because I get paid for my work, and part of my job is to ensure my own safety. 

You're right, falling with fall protection does hurt, quite a bit actually. But in situations where you could break something or be seriously injured, I'd be using it.

Just a bit about my current work, I've been working in multiple venues, where we have to assemble and rig our own truss, most times at least 30' in the air. We're using chain motors, and chain falls, and most of the work we do in the air, is done in a manlift. I completely understand that it's a much different situation than high school, or even college. It's always good to be safe about your work too.

Most high schools probably haven't even heard of fall protection, or steel toe boots, or even hard hats in the theatre. These are all part of the kit I have to carry to every venue. Different people, different situations.


----------



## avkid (Aug 27, 2005)

sound_nerd said:


> Most high schools probably haven't even heard of fall protection, or steel toe boots, or even hard hats in the theatre.



Some people at my school don't understand why I would ever need steel toe boots!


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 27, 2005)

avkid said:


> sound_nerd said:
> 
> 
> > Most high schools probably haven't even heard of fall protection, or steel toe boots, or even hard hats in the theatre.
> ...




Wow. Drop an instrument on their toes, see what they say then. Or let them stub their toes on decking or outriggers...


----------



## koncept (Aug 27, 2005)

the people in my school think im nuts when i come in wearing steeltoes


----------



## Radman (Aug 30, 2005)

I just brought up the lack of fall protection to my advisor at the Playhouse, and it went over surprisingly well. He was more caught off guard than worried or angry, mostly because he didn't know it was an issue until I told him about a few of our violations. We have been safety inspected 3 times in the last few years and have passed every one. I assume this is because we are inspected by the state and they don't do a thurogh job. Most of our violations are hidden in a closet in the house or in the cats or out of sight in general. He also said that cost isn't an issue, he just wants it done right. One of our problems was that the 2 ladders to our catwalks are 30ft, and that is high enough to require fall protection. Our solution is to have a vertical lifeline attached to the i-beam at the top of 1 ladder with a rope grab, and to prohibit use of the other, which is fine since we never use that one anyways. I am just so glad that I wasn't just ignored and that action is actually being taken to correct our problems.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 30, 2005)

Remember, you can prohibit the use of the other, but blocking access or locking it off such that you could not use it as an escape from the catwalk if there was a fire would be a code violation.


----------



## Radman (Aug 30, 2005)

Right. I figure we'll just put up a sign that says "Emergency use only." or something to that effect.


----------



## jwl868 (Aug 30, 2005)

I've been following this thread and I would like to add the following:

Ryan - Regardless of the responses to your original question, whatever you chose to purchase needs to meet US OSHA requirements. (I'm assuming that you are an employee, rather than a student.) Check out the OSHA website (www.osha.gov) (search under fall arrest, and fall protection) and look at the various regulations.

Read the "Fall Arrest" information from OSHA – I believe that proper training is required. The OSHA website has numerous publications that distill the regulations. Read those, if you don't have time to work through the regs.



In discussions on safety, a good starting point is US OSHA regulations. 29 CFR 1910 (General Industry) and 29 CFR 1926 (Construction). Many States have regulations that augment these regulations. The US OSHA web site, www.osha.gov is well organized and very useful for getting information. And one other provision – OSHA can only be enforced on private employees. Students and volunteers are on their own. US federal workers have a separate set of regulations, and many states have legislated that government employees in those states are covered under the State OSHA regulations. 

OSHA has specific definitions. "Fall protection" includes rails and barriers and fall arrest systems. "Fall arrest systems" are very specific and includes a number of mechanical systems that stop a person who has fallen before they hit the ground. "Fall restraint" is not "fall arrest" and consists of a very short cord to prevent the fall from starting. "Ladder safety devices" that are used on fixed ladders are not the same as "fall arrest" systems (a cage can be used instead of a ladder safety device on a tall fixed ladder). There are separate regulations for the proper use of Portable Ladders, none of which include "fall protection" requirements.

A premise of many OSHA regulations is that the worker must work in a safe manner. This includes setting up portable ladders correctly, positioning and setting up Genie-type lifts correctly, setting stabilizers, not over-reaching from ladders and railings, etc. This also includes climbing down the ladder, and moving it over 1 foot, if that’s what it takes to keep from over-reaching.

US OSHA has established that a scissors lift, such as a Genie, is intended to be covered under Scaffolding rules. If the lift has railings that conform to OSHA, then fall arrest and fall restraint are not required. (There are some confusing particulars in the OSHA aerial lift regulations.) See:

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=22611

[Simon – since you use scaffolding, you should check out the OSHA rules for it at the OSHA website. Just search on scaffolding.]


Joe


----------



## Radman (Aug 30, 2005)

My dad is actually a safety coordinator so I have an easy source there, and osha is on my IE favorites list, too.


----------

